# Samsung Lcd Monitor powers on but no Display



## tsnawder (Feb 20, 2008)

I have Syncmaster 213T that powers on but no display any ideals how to fix


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to TSF
When the monitor is on with a flash light can you see an image on the screen?
If you can then the back lights or inverters have failed.
These can be replaced but if they have failed then it is just as simple to replace the monitor.


----------



## arkitek614 (Apr 1, 2008)

im having a similar problem with a Syncmaster 931b. My power light just continuously blinks, but im getting no img, ive switched monitors so i know its not a video card or the like


----------

